# Ridderbos "Coming of the Kingdom"



## 3John2 (May 4, 2007)

I was recommended that book by a seminary professor & just ordered it. Anyone here read it? If so what are your thoughts?


----------



## Puritan Sailor (May 4, 2007)

3John2 said:


> I was recommended that book by a seminary professor & just ordered it. Anyone here read it? If so what are your thoughts?



Great stuff! But I could only handle it in small doses. Otherwise my brain would explode.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (May 4, 2007)

It's a tough read, but has a lot of good information. Basically treats the NT gospel witness (exegetical work in Mt, Mk, Lk, Jn, plus extensive analysis) on "the kingdom" as relates to Jesus' first coming. Very brief reference to OT background, so doesn't really set up in a BT or CT or ST way. Limited treatment of later NT references. Still 500+ tough pages. Set aside a little time every day to read a little, and then reflect. 'Cuz its tough. But at the end, you'll have absorbed a phenomenal amount of the Master's self-presentation.


----------



## 3John2 (May 4, 2007)

Can't wait for it to arrive!!!


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (May 4, 2007)

Its masterful. Personally, I love RIdderbos - he is one of my favorites. See also his "Paul: An Outline of His Theology".


----------



## 3John2 (May 4, 2007)

Yes, that one is in line for me next!


----------



## 3John2 (May 11, 2007)

Got it today!!! I think it WILL take me a while to read through it though. I don't think I'll finish it in a week!! THe intro by itself is so long!!


----------

